# how do i know if i need to change my radio on my DROID INC 2



## eriknors (Aug 20, 2011)

I need to know if i need to change the radio im using on my DINC2. ive been looking all night for an explanation of what the radio does exactly and if changing it would allow my device to OC past 1.8ghz with the tiamat 1.1.2 kernel cause right now any AOSP rom im running now my device freezes past that.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the radio has nothing to do with overclocking. It just deals with your signal for ur wifi, phone, ect. As for overclocking... just be careful, dude.


----------



## eriknors (Aug 20, 2011)

Then why am I having so much difficulty oc any aosp rom I flash I make sure I wipe data/cache and dalvik before changing roms. Its just really frustrating.


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

eriknors said:


> Then why am I having so much difficulty oc any aosp rom I flash I make sure I wipe data/cache and dalvik before changing roms. Its just really frustrating.


Not directly related but the fundamentals are the same and it's overall a good read and sheds some light on your situation.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=1071340&postcount=2


----------



## eriknors (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank u I appreciate it

So what ur saying is I should play with the voltage of the kernel I choose & see what works or I could of been shipped a phone that just can't handle oc over 1.8ghz??


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

You could play with the voltage but that'd require some more in depth modifications in comparison to choosing a kernel and flashing it. Some kernels provide voltage tables via a separate list or table. The quick and dirty of modifying a kernel to your specific desired voltage is to have a development environment available. There are plenty of guides and walk-throughs around that can be found with a quick Google search. After that, download the source for your desired kernel and get cracking. You're going to want to mess around with a file called "acpuclock-7x30.c" which is found in "arch/arm/mach-msm" of the source you downloaded. Now, before you go diving into that I suggest you take a look around to get familiar with C code as well as the limitations of the hardware you are running phone-wise. I'm not going to go into the nitty-gritty but IMO 1.5V is really hitting my "safe" limit for voltage on the CPU. I hope this helps somewhat


----------



## eriknors (Aug 20, 2011)

That does thanks again I must haven't been looking in the right places for the information I was looking for. I'm currently running the tiamat 1.1.2 kernel at avg of 1.5ghz which works just fine for now. I've also got incredicontrol downloaded so I can see what my voltage is at. But u obviously are quite more familar with this and getting a little push in the right direction is what I needed.

Also does it matter what apk I'm using to control the kernel? And does the vm heap size play a role in how far u can push the envelope?


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

You can use whatever application for controlling speeds that you feel like using but I recommend using SetCPU or using the built-in "controller" if you're using CyanogenMod ROMs. I just want to point this out though. You do realize that going from 1.5 GHz to 1.8 GHz is only a gain of 300 MHz which is just a small bump (tiny). You'll most likely not "feel" the speed boost from a small bump like that but you'll feel more of a placebo effect where it may seem faster and maybe you score SLIGHTLY higher in benchmarks. Also, if keeping this device for a long time (read: years) think about how you're shortening the lifespan of the device overall and altering the MTBF (mean time between failure) for such a small performance bump. I'm not trying to discourage you or others by any means! I know I'm guilty of pushing for an extra 100 MHz on my desktop which runs an AMD 1055T. It's overclocked to 4 GHz now but before I was stuck at 3.9 GHz and had to bump the voltage up by 200-300 mV which is pretty drastic in terms of computing for such a small increase. All in all, it's in your control and the more you dive into this, the more power to you! Good luck!


----------



## Hedva36 (Sep 25, 2011)

your article help me a lot.Hope we can be friend and play together.


----------

